# any EMT's or medics



## SJR87 (Dec 23, 2004)

im looking to get my EMT this summer. does anyone know were i could get a list of course being held this summer? figured it might be worth a shot posting this here. thanx


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

Check any of these sites

www.4spci.com

www.ifeme.com

www.easternmed.org

Also look @ BCC they offer an EMT program through the Fire Science Dept.


----------



## DoD102 (Sep 9, 2004)

SJR87;

Also your local Community College might be holding a course. Or, (here's the recruiting pitch) you can join the Air Force Reserve and get that training for free.


----------



## mikehammer (May 1, 2005)

Look at Mass Bay Community College. Just finished my EMT class about a week ago. Good instructors and not that expensive.


----------



## Thorium (Jul 29, 2004)

My suggestion--- www.emstraininginc.com
Sean Dean is an excellent instructor. His classes tend to be the highest scoring on the state exams. He also has a great sense of humor which makes the learning environment very productive. The course is held at the Lowell Police Training area at the Crosspoint Towers, just off the Lowell Connector.


----------



## mrguardo (Apr 12, 2005)

Try American Medical Response out of natick. They usually host a summer intensive that you can bust out in about 2 months. Plus they use actual equiptment and ambulances in practical based classes each week. Most of the other programs focus their curriculum on training you to pass the state exams; then on the last day they bring an ambulance over for a little show and tell. "This is an ambulance." "This is a stretcher." At AMR you actually use this stuff on a weekly basis. The curriculum is real world based because their goal is to crank out road-ready EMTs. I was nothing but satisfied with the training I recieved from them and their program left me much more prepared for the road compared to other programs including Northeastern, by far the most overrated and expensive course you could sign up for. Feel free to PM me with any other questions.


----------



## SJR87 (Dec 23, 2004)

awsome thanks guys. i was gonna just do the emt class at bcc since im starting there this fall for CJ, but didnt want to over load myself with another class. thanks again for the info


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Northeastern is the best in the area but it costs you. When I went to the state exam my class was 100 x's more prepared than the others there.


----------



## FghtNIrsh17 (Nov 8, 2002)

I can agree with Thorium. Took his course, very understanding and makes it so you can learn and was well worth it. Have heard many many horror stories of other out there. If your in the lowell area or willing to travel a little its worth a look. He runs two courses a year.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

I took my EMT with Crvtte65 and agree they are by far the best, I have done training with AMR and they are good but not as good as Northeastern. However you will pay for.


----------



## JGH_7223 (Jan 11, 2005)

http://www.qualityemsed.org/BasicClass.html


----------



## SJR87 (Dec 23, 2004)

thanx guys, im just gonna taket he class at bcc this fall, the only reason i was asking was if i could have got it done this summer i would have. alot of people from my dept have gone to bcc for it and had good things to say. thanx again.


----------

